# Secret Halloween Party in NYC 2009



## halloweenpartynyc (Oct 5, 2009)

A great costume party will be held at a SECRET hotel construction site in the East Village on Halloween 2009 beginning at 10PM going until 4AM hosted by famous New York City promoter Danny Gargano.

You can find out more information and RSVP @ http://www.halloween2009nyc.com/

This party is also an official movie premiere after party for "How To Seduce Difficult Women." Guests who go to the movie premiere can enter the Halloween party free of charge with a ticket stub. Movie trailer can be found http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhiZHFgIkU4

Dance all night long to Afro Brazilian House by DJ Chris Annibell (Afrokinetic), Percussionist Jimmy Lopez, and DJ Sid Vaga.

RSVP for the event at







>[/code]


----------

